# Warcraft 3 CD-Rom Error



## koolbreezze (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey when i load my Warcraft Cd into my cd-rom it loads ad installs once i go to play the game its says CD-ROM drive error please insert cd and try again!!!! Do i need to go buy another copy and try this again 

Help I want to play my warcraft 3 

Thanks


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Hi koolbreezze
Welcome aboard!

You are not the only one to get such an error...so don't buy another CD yet. If you have a second CD-ROM, such as a burner try running it on that, in case it just doesn't like your drive.

If that doesn't work, or you don't have A CD-RW go through the steps listed (as they pertain to you) in

this site from Blizzard addressing the problem.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Wessla (Mar 21, 2003)

I have the same problem.. i only have on cd device.. and that is a AOPEN 52x 24x 52 .. its new.. got it a couple of days ago... with my last burner it worked fine.. bur now it dont "recognice" the Warcraft 3 "original" cd with NO SCRATCHES!!

when Starcraft came.. alot of ppl couldnt read the cd so there was like an aspi device programm or some kind of utility on the cd that helped to read it!... so what to do?


----------

